# Argëtim & zbavitje > Humor shqiptar >  Qyfyre [+18]

## Qyfyre

*Shqiptari, italiani, gjermani dhe kinezi*

Ne nje stacion treni po prisnin kater veta, nje shqiptar, nje italian, nje gjerman dhe nje kinez. Kinezi per te shty kohen fillo muhabet.

- Po t'ju detyronin ta benit me nje burr, ke do zgjidhnit?

- Un do e beja me Tom Cruise - thot gjermani.

- Un do e beja me Leonardo DiCaprio - thot italiani.

- Un se di ca than ata dy te paret se nuk flas as kinezce as gjermanisht - thot shqiptari - po ti mer italion qeke i kokerr pederasti qe se paske shokun.

----------


## Qyfyre

* Fshatari ne Amerike*

Shkon nje fshatar shqiptar ne Amerike dhe zbret nga avioni ne New York dhe merr taksi. Kur shef shoferin e taksis qe ishte sakat me nje kemb. I habitur e pyt

- Po si i jep makines me nje kemb ti?

- S'ke nevoj per dy kemb ne Amerike. Jane automatike makinat, vetem fren dhe gaz kan - tha taksixhiu.

E mir e le te shpia e ca kusherinjve fshatarin ky dhe iken taksia. Pas ca ditesh kalon prap taksixhiu nga e njejta lagje, kur shef kte fshatarin me shkop, me nje kemb, duke caluar.

- Obobo po si ndodhi ore keshtu? Aksident? - e pyet taksixhiu fshatarin.

- Jo ore e preva vet te majten, po harrova qe nuk kam makin - ja kthe fshatari.

----------


## Qyfyre

* Pederasti te doktorri*

Shkon nje pederast te doktorri dhe i thote:

- Doktorr me dhemb shume *****

- Hajt te te kontrollojme nje here - i thote doktorri dhe i fut doren.

Pas pak kohesh doktorri gjen nje trendafil ne ***** dhe e nxjerr perjashta.

- Po kjo cfare eshte?

- Ajo eshte per ty doktorr...- ja kthen pederasti

----------


## *suada*

> * Fshatari ne Amerike*
> 
> Shkon nje fshatar shqiptar ne Amerike dhe zbret nga avioni ne New York dhe merr taksi. Kur shef shoferin e taksis qe ishte sakat me nje kemb. I habitur e pyt
> 
> - Po si i jep makines me nje kemb ti?
> 
> - S'ke nevoj per dy kemb ne Amerike. Jane automatike makinat, vetem fren dhe gaz kan - tha taksixhiu.
> 
> E mir e le te shpia e ca kusherinjve fshatarin ky dhe iken taksia. Pas ca ditesh kalon prap taksixhiu nga e njejta lagje, kur shef kte fshatarin me shkop, me nje kemb, duke caluar.
> ...


Hahahahahhahahaha sa e forte kjo  :ngerdheshje: 

O qyfyre po nga kishe humbur mo se na ke munguar  :djall i fshehur:

----------


## Qyfyre

* Dy pederastet*

Dy pederasta ishin ne shtrat duke e bere kur njeri i thote tjetrit:

- I dashur sot isha ne spital dhe bera testin e AIDS dhe rezultova pozitiv....

- Dhe ma thua tani?

- Po beja shaka, me pelqen kur i shtrengon bythet keshtu...

----------


## Qyfyre

* Dy shoke*

Me Cfare Merresh Tani ?

- Ja , Kemi Krijuar Nje Kuartet Muzikor.

- Bravo , Po Sa Vete Jeni ?

- Tre .

- Me Ke Je Tjeter ?

- Une E Im Vella.

- Aaa Pse Ke Vella Ti ?

- Jo. Pse?

----------


## Qyfyre

* Kepuce krokodili*

Nje bjonde vete per pushime ne Brazil dhe i hipen keq ne koke te blejkepuce krokodilash. Kur pyet shitesit neper dyqane, dhe nuk i pelqeu cmimi me te cilat ata ia ofruan, ajo vendosi te vente dhe te vristevete nje krokodil per kepuce.

- Dakort - i thote shitesi, - Zoti te ndihmofte dhe ishalla kapsh ndonje te madh.

Megjithe zell bjondja largohet. Te nesermen, ndersa shitesi kalon paranje liqeni, shef bjonden me nje pushke ne dore, dhe nje krokodil shumei madh tek i qepet. Bjondja godet krokodilin, dhe ai vdes ne vend. Afersaj ka dhe 7 krokodila te tjere te ngordhur.

Shitesi afrohet teshohi se cpo ndodh. Bjondja kthen krokodilin ne kurriz te tijin keshtuqe barku i tij te ishte lart ashtu sic kishte bere dhe me 7 te tjeretme perpara.

- Ptttu te morri dreqi, race e poshter, - ulerinbjondja ndersa e analizon duke pare kembet e tij, - Po dhe ti mer zagarske veshur kepuce?

----------


## Qyfyre

* Taksixhiu*

Klienti prek taksixhiun në shpatull për ti thënë që të ndalojë makinën. Taksixhiu menjëher humb kontrollin, për pak sa nuk përplaset me një kamion dhe del nga rruga, rrutullohet disa herë dhe frenon ca centimetra para një muri. Pasi merr vetem taksixhiu i thot klinetit:
- Mos më prek mor shok në shpatull se desh na vrave të dyve.
- Pse - i thotë klinenti - hera e parë është që i jep makinës ?
- Jo mor jam shofer  i vjetër, 36 vjet eksperienc.
- Po ç'pate atere ? - e pyet klienti.
- 35 vjet kam qën shofer makine funerali.

----------


## Qyfyre

* I burgosuri*

Ishte nje kriminel dhe e denuan me burg. Ky ishte nje i dobet i shkurter, dhe kur shkon ne qeli ne burg i bie te rrije me nje zezak dy metra te gjate.
Futet ky ne qeli, ulet ne krevat dhe pa kaluar dy minuta, zezaku i jep nje tubete me vazeline dhe i thote:
- Degjo, fillo lyu se kam per te te q***
- Si ore do me q*** ? - thote ky.
- Me degjo mua - ja kthen zezaku - fillo lyu se un kam per te te q*** do apo s'do ti.
- Po ik ore se s'do me q*** ti mua - vazhdon insiston ky.
- Si te duadh - i thote zezaku - po te jesh i sigurte qe kam per te te q*** prandaj me mire lyu.

E shef keq punen ky dhe fillon lyen by**n me vazeline. E shef zezaku dhe i thote:
- Ca lyen?
- By**n - i thote ky.
- Ca by*e more, lyej gjoksin.
- Pse gjoksin ?
- Se ka per te te dhembur shpirti...

----------


## Qyfyre

* Lepuri dhe kokaina*

Lepuri futet te bari ku punonte ariu dhe e pyet
- O ari a ke kokaine ?
- Jo - i thote ariu.
Te nesermen vjen prap lepuri
- A ari a ke kokaine ?
- Po jo mor lepur nuk kam - i thote ariu.
Shkon ne shtepi ariu dhe mendon, pse mos gjeje ca kokaine dhe tja shesi lepurit per te bere ca lek. Dhe gjen gjysem kile. te nesermen vjen lepuri si gjithmone.
- O ari a ke kokaine ?
- Po - i thote ariu, - kam gjysem kile.
- Duart lart, antidroga

----------


## Qyfyre

* Plaku ne autobus*

Hyp nje plak ne autobus dhe pas ca minutash i thote nje te riu qe ishte ulur.
- Or cun a ngrihesh pak qe te ulem un se jam plak e po me dhembin kembet.
- Po ti kur ke qen i ri a ngriheshe per tu liru karrigen pleqeve ? - i thote cuni ri.
- Po ngrihesha gjithmone - i thote plaku
- Po prandaj te dhembin kembet tani

----------


## Qyfyre

*Oficeri dhe ushtari*

Ben ushtarit i vdes mamaja po nuk dinte gje. Shoku i vet qe e mori vesh nuk ja bente zemra tja thoshte prandaj i thote oficerit qe tja jepte lajmin e zi, por ju lut qe ta bente pak me takt se Beni ishte shum i lidh me mamane.
Oficeri i therret gjith ushtaret dhe u thote te vihen ne rresht. Pasi vihen ne rresht oficeri u jep urdher qe te gjithe ata qe e kane mamane gjalle te bejne nje hap para. Dhe Beni shkret ben nje hap para kur oficeri  i thote
- Ku shko ti mer k*r, shko mbrapa shko

----------


## Qyfyre

> Hahahahahhahahaha sa e forte kjo 
> 
> O qyfyre po nga kishe humbur mo se na ke munguar


isha mbyllur ne dhom me laps e leter duke krijuar barcaleta te reja  :Lulja3:

----------


## Qyfyre

*Ne tren*

Ne nje udhetim me tren ne nje gabine ishin vendosur perballe me njeritjetrin nje djale dhe nje vajze. gjete rruges te dy kerkonin ti flisnin njeri tjetrit por asnjeri nuk po merrte guximin. Kur treni hyn ne tunel djali cohet per te puthur vajzen por kjo kthen by*en. Me pas kur dalin nga tuneli vajza e pyet si tu duk puthja? faqet ishin te buta po goja mbante pak ere.

----------


## Qyfyre

* Martesa e trete*

Dy shoke takohen pas shume kohesh.

I pari - U martova per here te trete

I dyti - Me verte per te treten here?

I pari - Po po

I dyti - Po cfare ndodhi me dy grate e para?

I pari - Vdiqen

I dyti - Po si vdiqen?

I pari - Gruaja e pare piu helm

I dyti - Po tjetra?

I pari - Nga nje frakture ne kafke

I dyti - Si e pesoi frakturen?

I pari - Nuk donte te pinte helmin

----------


## Qyfyre

* Gruaja te doktorri*

Ishte nji alamet femre dhe shko te gjinekologu. Gjinekologut i iken truni sa e shef. I thot te zhvishet dhe te shtrihet. Pastaj dhinekologu fillo i ferkon shalet.

- E di cfare po bej? - i thote femres.

- Po. Je duke pare se mos kam ndonje acarim lekure mes shaleve.

Pastaj gjinekologu fillon i ferkon gjokset.

- E di cfare po bej tani ? - e pyet.

- Po. Je duke kontrolluar se mos kam ndonje gjender kanceroze ne gjoks.

Gjinekologu nuk duron dot me dhe i hyp persiper dhe fillon seksin.

- Po tani e di cfare po bej?

- Po merr siden. Per kete problem erdha.

----------


## Qyfyre

* Doktorri i tmerruar*

Shkon njeri te doktorri pasi nuk ndihej mire. Pas shume testesh doktorri kthehet ne dhome me maske dhe i tmerruar dhe i thote:

- Me vjen keq po ke side, malarje, grip derrash dhe sifilis

- Po ca do me besh tani o doktorr? - i pergjigjet ky i trembur.

- Do te te fusim ne nje dhome dhe do te ushqejme pizza dhe feta buke me gjalp

- Pse? Te bejne mire per keto semundje? - pyet ky i cuditur.

- Jo po vetem ato i nxe posht deres

----------


## Qyfyre

* Per peshkim*

Burri dhe gruaja u zgjuan te dielen ne mengjes dhe burri i thote gruas se ka vendosur qe do shkoje per peshk ate dite. Pastaj i thote gruas se ajo ka 3 opsione.

1. Te shkoj dhe ajo per peshk me burrin

2. Te bejn seks

3. Ti japi gojore

- Mendohu - thote burri - sa te ngarkoj varken dhe erdha per 1- minuta.

Kthehet burri pas 10 minutash dhe pyet gruan nese vendosi se cfare do bente. Gruaja i pergjigjet se nuk ka qef te shkoj per peshkim. Dhe per seks nuk esht ne qef keshtu qe zgjedh gojoren. Po sa fillon nga puna, ndalon pas 3 sekondash duke peshtyre.

- Ka shije muti - i thot burrit.

- E di. As qeni nuk donte te shkonte per peshk, dhe gojore nuk di te japi.

----------


## Qyfyre

* Myslimani, Krishteri dhe Cifuti*

Cifuti, krishteri dhe myslimani po diskutonin se kush ishte me besimtar.

Myslimani: - Nje dite isha ne mes te shkretetires me gamilen time kur fillon nje stufi e papare dhe pak nga pak fillon te me mbuloje me dhe. Mbylla syte dhe fillova te lutesha dhe menjehere ne nje rreze 10 metra rreth meje Allahu i madh e ndaloi stuhine dhe me shpetoi. Qe atehere jam nje mysliman perfekt.

Krishteri: - Nje dite isha me varke per peshkim kur fillon nje cunam i papermbajtshem. Fillojne dallge 30 metra dhe mendova se do te mbytesh dhe fillova ti lutesha Zotit. Parpritur 10 metra rreth meje dallget pushuan komplet. Qe ate dite jam nje krishter shembullor.

Cifuti - Ishte nje dite e shtune dhe po ecja rruges, kur shikoj nje mal me 1 milion dollar. U shtanga dhe nuk dija c'te beja pasi feja jone nuk na lejon te prakim para diten e shtune. Keshtu qe fillova te lutesha dhe papritur ne nje rreze 10 metra rreth meje u be e marte

----------


## Qyfyre

* Seks ne erresire*

Nje cift i martuar kishin 10 vjet qe kur ishin martuar qe ebenin en erresire pasi burri nuk pranonte ta bente me drite. Nje here gruaja ndez abazhurin te koka krevatit kur po e benin, kur cte shofi, burri po perdorte nje dildo. E zemeruar gruaja i thote:

- Si s'ke turp, u be kaq vjet qe jemi martuar dhe s'ma ke thene. Shpjegohu menjehere tani...

- Ta shpjegoj un - i thote burri - po shpjego nje here ti tre kalamajt

----------

